# fitness industry jobs doha



## saadiah (May 1, 2014)

Hi guys
Just a quick question. Planning on moving to doha within a year. Just wanted to know how jobs are in fitness industry as im currently doing my personal trainer course. 
Much appreciate replies


----------

